# Advice on buying large tortoise.



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok guys Im probably looking for the same advice as many others. I want to get a large tortoise that can eventually roam my yard but need help deciding on what kind. 

First I live in northern California, Lodi to be exact. It gets hot here but also cold at night. I've have lots of turtles n the past but mostly aquatic. I did have a box turtle (pokey) when I was a teen but it died. It actually got electrocuted when our house was struck by lightning. Was horrible. 

I have been looking and really like the socatas and the leopards. Other than the size is their any major differences between the two. I don't mean color I mean huge differences in habitat or care? 

I plan to buil an enclosure in my backyard and also a smaller pen in the garage while it's small. 

I do have a dog but my dog is afraid of everything. None the less I will keep them separate. No small kids. 

I'm Excited about having a life long friend but I want to get that right kind so that is best for tortoise. 

Any suggestions or advice?

Nick


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Nick:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Sulcatas and leopards take the same care. The only real difference is that sulcatas are bulldozers and leopards are a little more refined. You have to keep both species warm during the winter, and its harder to keep a 100+lb sulcata contained than it is a leopard tortoise.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 20, 2011)

i love and suggest sulcatas :] i love them!


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have pics of yours? What I gigot to mention is the only possible snag. I gotta convince the fiancÃ© to give me some of the backyard. Luckily she loves animals. But I have been banned from anymore inside. I have a salt water fish tank. And a Oscar tank.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 20, 2011)

here is one of my torts! he is about 95 pounds. not sure about the scl! i do not think he is done growing either.


----------



## ewam (Sep 20, 2011)

It matters how big your yard is and if your able to move something 120 pounds 20 years from now.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a decent sized yard but I plan to keep it in it's own fenced off area so the dog isn't near it. I'm sure I can manage on getting it moved when need be.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 20, 2011)

Nm767 said:


> Do you have pics of yours? What I gigot to mention is the only possible snag. I gotta convince the fiancÃ© to give me some of the backyard. Luckily she loves animals. But I have been banned from anymore inside. I have a salt water fish tank. And a Oscar tank.



Just sorta clarifying, your girlfriend needs to give up part of her yard. Does she spend a lot of time out there? Take pride in it? Grow things out there? Have you saw what a sulcata can do to a yard and a fence?

Are you thinking of starting with an adult or growing it up yourself?

The finial question is... why do you want a large tortoise?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 20, 2011)

Nm767 said:


> I have a decent sized yard but I plan to keep it in it's own fenced off area so the dog isn't near it. I'm sure I can manage on getting it moved when need be.



OTOH, a male sulcata can get up to *200+#* and do a great deal of damage to your fence, foundation, etc., etc., etc...they really are like bulldozers that crap like cattle!

A leopard tortoise is generally a better choice than a sulcata for most folks, and considering where you live, a European tortoise would be something to seriously consider keeping, as they do a bit better in cooler climes, like N. Carolina...

Just things to consider and discuss w/ the lady.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

She only grows grass and weeds in the back but loves to garden so not sure of her future plans if any. I've seen pics of the burrows they dig. Do both leos and sacotas dig about the same?


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Nm767 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a decent sized yard but I plan to keep it in it's own fenced off area so the dog isn't near it. I'm sure I can manage on getting it moved when need be.
> ...



I live in northern California not Carolina. Were not set at all on a socata just one option. Less damage to the yard Is def a plus in her book. 

I've always wanted a large tortoise because I like That I'll have it forever if things go right. I also like That it's more like a friend than a little pet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 20, 2011)

BTW...It's SULCATA pronounced Sul ca ta.

Unless you have raised a Sulcata from a hatchling you have no idea just how strong they are and just what kind of specific care they require. They can blow thru sheetrock in a heart beat. They need to be kept warm in the winter and as an example I have spent over $3000 on Bob's shed and the supplies needed to protect him in the winter. I am always leery when a newbie comes on looking for a large tort when they don't have any experience in keeping tortoises or a large reptile like that. It's sort of like someone who wants a pitbull. Keeping a large Sulcata is not easy and there are so many things involved that I don't know where to start. So I suggest if you want a large tort then get a hatchling Sulcata and earn your way. Learn how to keep a tortoise and bond with your guy thru the years and earn your large tort. I suggest that if you just get a big tortoise that he will be gone or dead in 2 months. You need to learn about them and how to keep them, and earn your keep so to speak...I mean no disrespect...I just want to protect the tort...that's all. And yes, I have a Sulcata who is over 100 pounds, and I have earned every inch of him...Just do a Bob search then see if you're ready for all that...in fact take this challenge too and see if you are really up to keeping Sulcata...


http://turtlerescues.com/sulcata_challenge.htm

Plus...your girlfriend complains about your keeping Oscars...I am so laughing. There's no way she's going to let you keep a large Sulcata..an eating crapping machine...


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I've had many reptiles including iguanas and diff types of turtles. I've only had one land turtle a common box turtle. I want to start with a baby and raise him up. I may have misled everyone I don't want to buy a adult one. I'm looking forward to starting with a baby. 

Everyone's new at first


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, everyone is new at first. I took your post/thread to read that you wanted a large tortoise and that's how I responded. Do a Bob search and read up on the trials I've had with Bob. Take the Sulcata challenge and then make a decision and see if you want a Sulcata or not. Maybe a Leopard will be more what you want...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 21, 2011)

Seriously, we're all just trying to save you (and some tortoise) a lot of unpleasentness/trouble...if you start your tortoise keeping experience with a tortoise of a size that will not be such a problem, you'll enjoy it all the more (and your fiancee will enjoy it, as well)...I mentioned earlier the European tortoise species (Hermann's, Greek, Russian, etc.)...my 4 currently live in an enclosure that measures about 8'(L) X 5'(W) X 3'(H) and that's not really large enough for 4, so I'm tearing that one down and building a larger enclosure this winter (while they're living inside) of 24' X 16' X 3', which will accomodate them (and their progeny) much better. There are other species, as well, to consider, but I'll just use my Hermann's torts as an example. Keep in mind that these are tortoises that will never weigh much more than 5# per, and will top out around 8-9" in length...tortoises are happiest/healthiest in roomy accomodations. 

For a single sulcata, otoh, plan on, once it outgrows it's tortoise table (at about 2 yoa), an area of minimally *100' X 60' X 5' *(might as well build the enclosure once and do it right!)...you can go a little smaller, but then you'll have 2x as much work to keep it clean, 'cause sulcatas really do crap a lot, _every single day_, and most sulcata owners eventually invest in a wheelbarrow!

Leopards might be a good compromise, size-wise, (18-inch and weighing 40#, on average, *but exceptional examples reach 3-1/2'+ and 120#*) but they rarely have as much interactive personality as a sulcata, being often a very shy animal all it's life, with similar needs and diet to a sulcata, but nowhere nearly the digging instict! 

If you want a tortoise that'll come running to you on sight, again, I can't recommend a Hermann's enough, btw! Every bit as personable as a sulcata in a much handier size! And, a single European, again, does fine in a space of 8' X 5' X 3', an area size that won't likely give your fiancee as many misgivings!

Anyway, give your decision a great deal of thought...and welcome to our little slice of heaven.


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome. this is the best place to learn the reality of them before you buy...
so READ READ and READ some more!  If you can. go visit others how have them. see what their set ups are like and see if you can do somthing similar. I would look into rescue and not buying... hatchlings are heartbreakers.. or can be... if you get one that is already a few years old, you will still have him for Many years, it can go outside right away, they arent dogs, so they bonding isnt the same... but they do get to know you are the food god and will become very friendly. 
Some can become very destructive and dig.. others do not. if you provide them with a house and protection that they like.. they tend not to dig. usually... I have 4. The two largest ones are in an area about 60x100. they have a heated house that they share, but they dont spend the day close together... they need the space to avoid one a nother.. 

Rescues are the way to go.. in My opinion: 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-September-2011-Tortoise-Roundup#axzz1Yc0x3v4c


----------



## RuthieHurry (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with Laura. Rescues can be found in many ages and sizes. Not only will you be adopting a new little buddy, but you'll have the satisfaction of helping out a tort in need. Turtle Rescue of Long Island is a great place to look. Yes, there is an adoption application, but the answer to each question will also help you to determine whether or not you're ready for the responsibility of the particular type of tort you want. That was my experience, anyway.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 21, 2011)

Sulcatas seem to be the easiest to find in rescues, due to so many being bought when they're about the size of a walnut and cute as a button...and later disposed of when the buyer realizes how big a responsibility a sulcata will be...I find the same problem with Burmese pythons (people buy 'em when they're 20" long and cute, dump 'em when they're 7'+ and start looking scary - I'm involved w/ python rescue, and at any given moment am baby-siiting a dozen or more, some as long as 15' or longer...and not always tame anymore). 

Same problem with large dog breeds (which is why I have 4 Great Danes - not that I'm complaing, as Danes are, far and away, my favorite breed. )

It'd be best if folks really researched thoroughly their potential pet before they buy 'em, obviously.


----------



## Missy (Sep 21, 2011)

Have you thought about getting a Sulcata from a rescue? You can usually find Sulcatas of different sizes that need a good home. I have 2 and everyone has given good advise. They grow super fast and can cost a lot to take care of them properly. If you start with a hatchling, please do lots of research on care before you get it because some things can't be undone and can have life long consequences for the tortoise. TFO is a great place to learn and grow a healthy tort  Welcome.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 21, 2011)

I haven't decided on a sulcata. I'm actually leaning more towards a leopard because I like the colors better. I'm just looking at others to decide.


----------



## Missy (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a Leopard as well. They are beautiful and a great choice.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 23, 2011)

although lepoards are really colorful and pretty. sulcatas are amazing too!  i personally think that sulcatas are amazing and very pretty also  but sulcatas are tanks. they will go through just about anything! haha and leopards are more calm and have somewhat ofa better personality. so its just up to you to decide. oh and if your concerned about price. sulcatas go very cheap. there is a sulcata auction ending today. you might be able to get a good deal. so hurry!  it ends tonight. not sure what time but check it out!  hope i helped!


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 23, 2011)

The place by my house sells sulcata babies for 125 and leopard babies fir 145. I'm still trying to decide. Definitely want to start with a baby though. Also looking at good designs fir building a enclosure.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 23, 2011)

Nm767 said:


> The place by my house sells sulcata babies for 125 and leopard babies fir 145. I'm still trying to decide. Definitely want to start with a baby though. Also looking at good designs fir building a enclosure.



This seems kinda high, you should try to go to a show or talk to a breeder directly. I prefer Sulcatas but I have a couple Leopards and they're nice as well and might work out better for you.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 23, 2011)

I love my leopard babies and glad I made the choice to go with leopards. Although sulcatas are great, they reach a size is that is not easy to handle and can do a number on your yard. Hatchlings are very fragile and not easy for a new tort owner. I suggest you go with one at least 5=6 months. Will be more expensive, but they should be well established, eating well, etc. There are experienced leopard breeders here on the forum.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Nick:

You can usually find sulcata hatchlings for around $50 and baby leopards (babcock) for around $100. Often times they are a bit cheaper at reptile events rather than at pet stores. You just missed one in Sacramento last week-end. Take a look through this list and see if there are any coming up in Northern Calif:

http://www.kingsnake.com/events.php


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 23, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Nm767 said:
> 
> 
> > The place by my house sells sulcata babies for 125 and leopard babies fir 145. I'm still trying to decide. Definitely want to start with a baby though. Also looking at good designs fir building a enclosure.
> ...



Yeah, I see sullies at shows for $40 and up, leopards for $75 or so.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gonna concentrate on getting the equipment for now and building a table and a outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 25, 2011)

Nm767 said:


> I'm gonna concentrate on getting the equipment for now and building a table and a outdoor enclosure.


 
Excellent game-plan!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 25, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Nm767 said:
> 
> 
> > The place by my house sells sulcata babies for 125 and leopard babies fir 145. I'm still trying to decide. Definitely want to start with a baby though. Also looking at good designs fir building a enclosure.
> ...



Buying locally may be a better buy if they are healthy and well established. Shipping in the lower states will cost you about $40-$50.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 25, 2011)

My buddy who has all kinds of reptiles says there's a show at the end of October in Sacramento. I'll prob wait and look there. Gives me plenty of time to research and get stuff ready.


----------



## Nm767 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone have any sulcata or leopard enclosures around Lodi california they'd like to dhow off?


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry i made mine out of a bookcase  but im form Tx


----------



## ewam (Sep 29, 2011)

Nm767 said:


> Anyone have any sulcata or leopard enclosures around Lodi california they'd like to dhow off?



To be honest I don't have that great of an enclosure right now. It's only 45 gallons and I am going to wait till spring to build an enclosure outside then I will upgrade my indoors one later. Just look at the enclosure section or search leopard or sulcata enclosure pictures.


----------

